# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  costo de produccion x hectarea para camote morado milagroso

## casilla666

buenos dias estimados amigos de agroforum:    deseo solicitar informacion sobre los costos promedios por hectarea para sembrar camote variedad milagroso en zona huaura ,lima,el terreno ya lo tengo(3 hectareas) asi que me falta otros datos como costo de semilla ,preparacion de terreno costo por hora de maquinaria,sembrada,riego, fumigacion tipo de enfermedades y plagas del camote , tipo y cantidad de abono a usar , es recomendable en el aspecto economico usar guano ? agradecere mucho sus respuestas, muchas gracia             luis casillaTemas similares: PRODUCTOS DESHIDRATADOS EN HARINA O EN POLVO (LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, ETC) Manual de Producción de Camote VENDO CAMOTE MORADO Y AMARILLO (FRUTO + SEMILLA) Vendo Camote Morado y Amarillo Costo de Producción de Cítricos

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Luis, 
Los costos de producción de camote fluctúan entre $500 y $700 dólares/ha; siendo 40% de esto mano de obra especialmente en siembra, 20% maquinaria, 20% fertilizates, 10% semilla y 10% control quimico. 
Te sugiero que leas el presente artículo donde hacen un comparativo entre la variedad Milagroso y Huambachero.  http://cipotato.org/library/pdfdocs/SW63967.pdf 
Y el presente manual que subiera Bruno hace algún tiempo :  https://www.agroforum.pe/f25/manual-...e-camote-5189/ 
Cordial saludo,

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## casilla666

gracia por su respuesta ing Castañeda ,lamentablemente el enlace que me dio no lo pude leer ya que hay un problema de conexión creo,me podrias decir cual de las dos variedades (milagroso y huambachero es mejor , o en que se diferencian)a mi algunos amigos de huaura me dicen que la mejor variedad para este lugar es el milagroso,gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Luis Casilla, revise el enlace y si funciona. 
Según el INIA, la diferencia entre el Milagroso y Huambachero es de 8.53 toneladas a favor del Huambachero en promedio. 
Saludos,

----------

